# What is this paint defect



## ice200 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello all,

I am looking to buy a new used car. While I was inspecting it I have noticed a strange looking paint defect. It looks like a spider net in the paint. It is visible when you open the rear door of the car. 
Could this be an indicator of bad repair?



















Thanks for help


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

I'd say that was cracking in the paint or lacquer, how old is the car?


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

It looks like the clear coat is cracking, could be from a faulty respray but I'm sure somebody on the forum will know for sure.


----------



## ice200 (Sep 28, 2009)

TJenkos said:


> I'd say that was cracking in the paint or lacquer, how old is the car?


2006 so almost 8 years.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

yeah i'd be inclined to say clear coat cracking and not sure there is a lot you can do with it other than a respray. some wet sanding and a machine polish might make it appear a lot better but hard to say


----------



## sheady82 (Jan 15, 2014)

the laquer has definately cracked problem you have is it will be cracked down to the basecoat so no amount of wetsanding and polishing will resolve, from my experience anyway


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

clear coat has failed , most likley a repair with 1k product instead of 2k 

will need sanding off and redoing with quality materials to make a good job


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Most definitely that's not original lacquer/paint.
No amount of polishing would cure it.
It would need stripping and re-doing.


----------



## ice200 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Upia (May 5, 2011)

I had a fiesta with similar patches on certain areas, not sure if it had been resprayed before I owned it but it was definitely the lacquer that had cracked.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Probably had the buckle shut in the door then a quick tidy up prior to a previous sale


----------

